# Best trolling motor plug



## Vertigo

Although I'm probably the person who told you Battery Tender is the best, I'll give it an endorsement again. I've tried just about all the others, but nothing is anywhere near as solid and reliable. I've put them on dozens of boats and currently have them mounted on two of my own boats. 

http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Tender-027-0004-BK-Trolling-Connector/dp/B002UCLJG0


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Jsangius25

I'm personally not fond of the deck mounts for trolling motors, especially in saltwater. I've had too many electrical problems, so I decided to hardwire my trolling motor directly to my battery. 

If I were to ever have a mount, I would buy a male/female waterproof adapter.

http://www.basspro.com/Trolling-Motor-Connector-Kit-8Gauge/product/12051808141522/

I hope this helps.


----------



## Vertigo

You'll need a plug if you have a quick release mount, and it's mandatory that you have a fuse or circuit breaker in the line between the battery and the trolling motor. I personally think 8 ga is too small for a TM hookup. As a rule of thumb a 12 volt trolling motor can draw up to 1 amp per pound of thrust. If you are drawing 50 amps, 6 gauge is the minimum gauge wire recommended.


----------



## swampfox

My last two boats had those MinnKota three prong twist lock plugs. And I hated those damn things. They always were giving me problems. So my advice is to steer clear of those.


----------



## Net 30

Marinco is all I've ever used…bullet proof.

http://www.marinco.com/en/products/connect/trolling-systems


----------



## MariettaMike

For deck mounting I like the Marino plugs because they are smaller and easier to install by drilling one small hole with a hole saw. If you get the three wire plug/receptacle you've got a spare terminal built in or you can do like me and wire the third wire to your battery switch. Then you can back feed from your tow vehicle to either of your batteries to charge them while towing.

http://www.marinco.com/en/12vbp


(The Battery Tender plug is industrial grade, but the knob snags a fly line.)


----------



## Vertigo

The Marinco plugs are OK in the heavier versions, but the 12vbp is only rated for 8 gauge wire. I actually had a small fire using one of these plugs years ago. It's what got me looking at Battery Tender.


----------



## MariettaMike

> The Marinco plugs are OK in the heavier versions, but the 12vbp is only rated for 8 gauge wire.  I actually had a small fire using one of these plugs years ago.  It's what got me looking at Battery Tender.


V: You probably had the old style that didn't have the rectangular flange on top to prevent twisting the receptacle with the plug which twists the wires and pulls them loose and  together. You can't do that with the new ones and they also make a 6 gauge adapter.

http://www.marinco.com/en/12vcp6


----------



## Nick5288

Ok sounds like the marineco is a good choice. I just worry about water getting and stiting in the plug from rain or washing the boat. Is the rubber cap a pretty watertight seal? If so it sounds like it's the plug I need


----------



## crisslackwater

Does anyone else find it odd that they have an adapter for 6ga wire but the fixture is only rated for 40 amps?


----------



## firecat1981

Not at all, if you have a long run to the battery you will want to use a bigger gauge to prevent issues.

I like the marineco plugs as well, never had an issue since I put one in.


----------



## fsae99

I like the marinco as well, it seals very well, I did have an issue with my first one. The second one has lasted 3 years now, with no visible corrosion or other issues.

The issue I had was the screw in the back of the receptacle stripped from use. One day I plugged in TM and no juice, checked battery it was fine with multimeter, unplugged TM checked receptacle with multimeter and it showed battery voltage (yes, I carry multimeter on the boat). So off came the cover of the TM, continuity was good and it should work fine. Took me a bit to understand what was going on. As I plugged the TM in the contacts in the receptacle were being pushed back.


----------



## MariettaMike

> Ok sounds like the marineco is a good choice. I just worry about water getting and stiting in the plug from rain or washing the boat. Is the rubber cap a pretty watertight  seal? If so it sounds like it's the plug I need


The Marinco receptacle is designed for water to drain through if it should get in there. The cap is good for rain or splash, but a pressure washer will knock it out of the hole. The O-ring in the plug seals it off when its plugged in.

You'll also learn that when you retrieve your TM to store it with the prop outward and let the saltwater drain over board, than inward where it drains on the deck.


----------



## shiprock8

Here is the TM setup in my 2001 Whipray.  I used Marinco prior to this in previous skiffs.  IMO this is the best TM setup I have ever had.  By the way, my last skiff TM setup lasted 10 years before I had to replace batteries, but no other problems period.  Vertigo knows what he is talking about.  The Battery Tender is by far the best I have ever used.  It is a positive connection that will not ever come loose and I had the same connector put on my battery charger.  I did not install the charger in the boat because it keeps the skiff lighter, fewer holes and simpler.  I don't know what boat you are working with, but hardwiring a TM is almost never a good idea.  There are so many advantages to doing it this way and also, it complies with marine safety regs.


----------



## crisslackwater

A very clean installation, love the battery box. A matching plug for your charger is an idea I will borrow. Why did you bring the negative wire to the block that the breaker is on?


----------



## shiprock8

> A very clean installation, love the battery box. A matching plug for your charger is an idea I will borrow. Why did you bring the negative wire to the block that the breaker is on?


Chris, this was rigged at Master Repair in Stuart, Fl. It's where I have taken every skiff I have owned for the last 20 years for TM rigging. You would have to ask Mike the owner that question.


----------



## gfish

Prolly because he is charging the batteries through the trolling motor plug instead of hooking the charger directly to the batteries.


----------



## Str8-Six

Reviving this thread.
This just happened with my marinco plug. I see that marinco came out with a new product. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/marinco--70a-trolling-motor-plug-and-receptacle--17950122
Anyone have experience with this one? Open to battery tender but would like to avoid drilling larger hole on my boat first. Old one almost caused a fire as you can see in the pictures, probably wont buy that one again. Yes, I have a breaker.


----------



## devrep

shiprock8 said:


> Here is the TM setup in my 2001 Whipray. I used Marinco prior to this in previous skiffs. IMO this is the best TM setup I have ever had. By the way, my last skiff TM setup lasted 10 years before I had to replace batteries, but no other problems period. Vertigo knows what he is talking about. The Battery Tender is by far the best I have ever used. It is a positive connection that will not ever come loose and I had the same connector put on my battery charger. I did not install the charger in the boat because it keeps the skiff lighter, fewer holes and simpler. I don't know what boat you are working with, but hardwiring a TM is almost never a good idea. There are so many advantages to doing it this way and also, it complies with marine safety regs.


I have the battery tender plugs on both of my boats, they are the best. There was a thread recently talking about customer service with power pole. Battery tender is another such company, imo. when I first got my yellow skiff, the battery tender plug was missing the plastic cover that protects the wire connections (nuts). I called to see if I could get just the cover (their plant is in Deland). The guy they put me thru to said they didn't have just the cover, they only came as a complete assembly, male and female parts and he couldn't pull just the cover off the male plug. He asked for my address and said he would look around though. A couple days later a complete assembly in the bubble pack arrived at my door, no charge, no shipping.


----------



## KnotHome

Breaker is a must have!


----------



## Str8-Six

I have Breaker.


KnotHome said:


> Breaker is a must have!


I have a breaker. 
Went to westmarine and it looks like the newer marinco is bigger and will require bigger hole to be drilled anyways. I'm going with battery tender since I have to drill a hole anyways.


----------



## not2shabby

I just installed a Marinco plug, receptacle, and added the 6ga wire adapter so that I could run 6ga from the batteries to the receptacle. So far, so good.

I'm really regretting finding this thread AFTER I got the Marinco. Looks like I could have gotten the Battery Tender rig for an extra $7 and I think it would have been worth it.


----------

